# Used cooking oil for pigs?



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

I was looking for a Red Waddle pig. A person had one over in west Mo. I drove over there to check out the pig. This person was getting used cooking oil from cafe's in town. That was the pigs main diet. I didn't buy the pig. All the pigs looked healthy and fat. Anyone heard of using cooking oil for pig feed?


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

nope, doesnt sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I have used it before in the winter, mixed in one cup per pig into the meal they eat, for extra energy when it was really cold, they loved it, can be used the same way in the summer when they consume less feed in the heat, I don't think by any means you should make it the only thing they eat.... also you should quit the oil several weeks before slaughter to improve flavor and firm up the meat etc... 
http://www.feedenergy.com/upl/downl...on-of-fatty-acids-in-swine-diets-41ebcf89.pdf


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

I have used it mixed into dry commercial ration in the winter. I didn't use "used" oil but brand new peanut oil at about one cup per five pounds of feed. I didn't want them to pick up unwanted flavors from cafe grease. It was a good calorie boost in the winter and they loved it. I also mixed it with cracked corn and hot water in the winter.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I wondered about using cooking oil. After researching it and talking with some people I decided not to pursue it because it may negatively affect the flavor of the meat. If I were to use it I would not use it during the last one to three months which is the finishing period when the flavor is set.

-Walter


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have not used it with my pigs, but I have used it with my mules with good effect as far as coat and skin goes. Keep in mind. I am not talking about oil as a complete ration, but as others have mentioned oil as a supplement or top dressing to other feed. Common sense must prevail. You do not have to be a nutritionist to know that feeding a main diet of used cooking oil can not be the best thing for the pigs.

However, I am constantly amazed at the pictures I see people post on CL of pigs for sale and they are all standing knee deep in mud in a little pen. So maybe common sense is not so common anymore?


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

one thing I DO like about it, i have 5 chester cross that are ALWAYS hungry, no matter if they have just eaten or not, they are ravenous pigs.... when I feed the oil mixed meal, they settle down and are just like the others, not making a helluva lot of noise and fuss, I get the oil from a friend of mine who owns a BBQ joint the only fried things on the menu is french fries and onion rings ... he uses a peanut oil or a canola oil, whichever his supply outfit has on special for the week, i get bout 10 gallons a week when I get it


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

palm farmer said:


> one thing I DO like about it, i have 5 chester cross that are ALWAYS hungry, no matter if they have just eaten or not, they are ravenous pigs.... when I feed the oil mixed meal, they settle down and are just like the others, not making a helluva lot of noise and fuss, I get the oil from a friend of mine who owns a BBQ joint the only fried things on the menu is french fries and onion rings ... he uses a peanut oil or a canola oil, whichever his supply outfit has on special for the week, i get bout 10 gallons a week when I get it


I use sugar cane molasses mixed with ground corn/soy/wheat. Pigs love it.


----------

